# Belkin Wireless N router troubles



## n3kkidninj4 (Aug 27, 2008)

Like I said I am using a Belkin Wireless N router I dont really use the wireless but the connections ports are messing up. Only Port 1 works and gives internet connection. Ive done everything I know how and idk what to do now, please help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.






For the connected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands:

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## n3kkidninj4 (Aug 27, 2008)

ISP: Suddenlink (I'm not sure but I think it might only be locally here in WV.)
Modem: Ambit U10C018
Router: Belkin F5D8233-4v3 and by hardware version do you mean firmware? 3.01.28

and Im using Windows XP Sp3 we also have a SP2(The machine Im currently on) and an XBOX 360

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\tek-zer0>NBTSTAT -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.2.2] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
DIGITAL-FALLOUT<00> UNIQUE Registered
DIGITAL-FALLOUT<20> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
WORKGROUP <1E> GROUP Registered
WORKGROUP <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered

C:\Documents and Settings\tek-zer0>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : digital-fallout
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Peaches

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Peaches
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 3Com 3C920 Integrated Fast Ethernet
Controller (3C905C-TX Compatible)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-B0-D0-E7-13-AB
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, August 30, 2008 9:40:16 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 18, 2038 11:14:07 PM


C:\Documents and Settings\tek-zer0>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Is this the working computer? How about the non-working one?


----------



## n3kkidninj4 (Aug 27, 2008)

its not the computers that are having the problem its the router it doesn't matter which computer is plugged in it behaves the same way. Only the first port is allowing the computer(s) into the network

All the computers are working fine


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

In that case, the ports may be defective. I'm assuming you're connecting the same cable and computer to the other ports and they don't work?


----------



## n3kkidninj4 (Aug 27, 2008)

yes, and thats what I was thinking was the problem. So youre telling me that the hardware is broken.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You do have the modem connected to the WAN/Internet port of this router, right?

What does a computer plugged into one of the other ports return for the IPCONFIG /ALL test?


----------

